# Throw her away and get a new one.



## Oceanboy

Hello Friends,

I would like to say this in german in the most natural way. Especially the part of „ thowing somebody ( or something away ) away because he did something wrong or the object is no longer useful or needed and get a new one.

For example: i found my girlfriend cheating on me. What should i do?
Someone says: you should throw her ( or it If it‘s a thing ) away and get a new one.
What would be the magic combination to express for both people and object?

Ich habe meine Freundin mit ein anderem Mann erwischt.
Was sollte ich tun?
Werfe sie weg??und besorg dir eine andere.

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## JClaudeK

Oceanboy said:


> you should throw her ( or it If it‘s a thing ) away and get a new one.
> Werfe Wirf sie weg, und besorg dir eine andere.


Person: Wenn man sich zynisch ausdrücken will, könnte man es so sagen.
Sache: 

Sonst vielleicht:
Lass sie einfach sausen (_nur auf Personen anwendbar_)  und sieh dich nach einer anderen um.


----------



## Oceanboy

Hello JClaudeK,

Is “sausenlassen” like the french “laisser tomber”?
Is “ich habe sie sausengelassen” the past tense?
One more thing in “ you should get another one” apart from your one suggestion, would “ sich eine andere holen” work?? Just like “ sich eine andere besorgen”?

Thank you so much


----------



## JClaudeK

Oceanboy said:


> Is “sausenlassen” like the french “laisser tomber”?
> Is “ich habe sie sausengelassen” the past tense?


sausenlassen


----------



## elroy

Would "werde sie/ihn/es los" work for both people and objects?


----------



## Frank78

JClaudeK said:


> Sonst vielleicht:
> Lass sie einfach sausen (_nur auf Personen anwendbar_)  und sieh dich nach einer anderen um.



Sausen lassen does not only work for people but also for things.

"Ich habe das tolle Angebot sausen gelassen, jetzt ärgere ich mich."



elroy said:


> Would "werde sie/ihn/es los" work for both people and objects?



For people it's a very harsh statement. Pretty much like "Get rid of him/her".


----------



## elroy

Frank78 said:


> For people it's a very harsh statement.


 So is “Throw her away”!


----------



## JClaudeK

Frank78 said:


> Sausen lassen does not only work for people but also for things.


OK, da habe ich etwas zu kurz gegriffen.





Quelle


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged

What's closest to "throw her away" is "Schieß' sie in den Wind".


----------



## Kajjo

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> What's closest to "throw her away" is "Schieß' sie in den Wind".


It's certainly an idiomatic option, but I wouldn't call it "closest". Literally, it is quite different and it doesn't cover the same scope as "throw away" in English.



Oceanboy said:


> you should throw her ( or it If it‘s a thing ) away and get a new one.


_Trenn dich einfach von ihr und besorge dir eine neue [Freundin].
Trenn dich einfach davon und besorge dir ein neues [Auto]_

That's very general and highly idiomatic and can be used for persons and all kinds objects or even abstract things. It's a bit softer than "throwing away", though, but it covers all the ground and is absolutely acceptable.

"Wegwerfen" can only be used for smaller objects fitting into a trash can. You can't use it for cars, houses or abstract things and normally you cannot use it for persons. For me it's bordering on non-idiomatic and sounds very harsh and coarsely colloquial when used with regards to people. Even when separating in hate, "wegwerfen" does not really fit. I know no one who would express it like that. I don't regard it as proper translation; it even sounds a bit like a wrong translation which is still understandable.

_Wirf sie weg und besorge dir eine neue [Freundin]. <_note the imperative: _wirf, not werfe>_



Frank78 said:


> Sausen lassen does not only work for people but also for things.


It doesn't work for items, only for persons or abstracta (_Chance, Angebot, Beziehung_) or maybe for items who move on their own accord. 

Man kann nicht einen "Stift sausenlassen" oder ebenso wenig ein Haus, ein Möbelstück oder dergleichen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> [sausenlassen] doesn't work for items, only for persons or abstracta (_Chance, Angebot, Beziehung_)
> Man kann nicht einen "Stift sausenlassen" oder ebenso wenig ein Haus, ein Möbelstück oder dergleichen.


----------



## Oceanboy

Thank you so much everybody for your kind explanations.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged

Kajjo said:


> It's certainly an idiomatic option, but I wouldn't call it "closest". Literally, it is quite different and it doesn't cover the same scope as "throw away" in English.
> 
> 
> _Trenn dich einfach von ihr und besorge dir eine neue [Freundin].
> Trenn dich einfach davon und besorge dir ein neues [Auto]_
> 
> That's very general and highly idiomatic and can be used for persons and all kinds objects or even abstract things. It's a bit softer than "throwing away", though, but it covers all the ground and is absolutely acceptable.



Exactly, "sich trennen" is much softer. Of course "In den Wind schießen" is idiomatic, but it matches the emphasis properly, I guess. Litaral translation seldom is the best.


----------



## Demiurg

Maybe "Wirf sie raus ..." (if she's living at his place).


----------



## deltron

Nobody has mentioned "entsorgen" yet. You could definitely use it for the object, and it would capture the mean-spirited nature of getting rid of a person.

Object: Einfach entsorgen und dir einen neuen kaufen.
Person: Einfach entsorgen und eine neue finden


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged

deltron said:


> Nobody has mentioned "entsorgen" yet. You could definitely use it for the object, and it would capture the mean-spirited nature of getting rid of a person.
> 
> Object: Einfach entsorgen und dir einen neuen kaufen.
> Person: Einfach entsorgen und eine neue finden.



Uuh, sounds much harsher . If you want to be really mean, say that, yes.


----------



## Gernot Back

deltron said:


> Object: Einfach entsorgen und dir einen neuen kaufen.
> Person: Einfach entsorgen und eine neue finden


Object: _Kaputt, en neu!_ (Rhenish dialect)
Person: _Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter._


----------



## Lhost Vokus

Other posibilities:
"Schick sie in die Wüste und ..."
"Gib ihr den Laufpass und ..." (very good!)
"Servier sie ab und ..."


----------



## Alemanita

elroy said:


> Would "werde sie/ihn/es los" work for both people and objects?



Sieh zu, dass du ihn los wirst (the boyfriend)
Sieh zu, dass du es los wirst (the car, furniture, ...)
Get rid of it!


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

GuiltyAsCharged said:


> Uuh, sounds much harsher . If you want to be really mean, say that, yes.



Yes. That was said by AfD politician Alexander Gauland regarding Aydan Özoǧuz. Something with "....in Anatolien entsorgen" (="discard her/dispose of her in Anatolia").


----------



## JClaudeK

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> Something with "....in Anatolien entsorgen"


Siehe hier:


> «Danach kommt sie hier nie wieder her, und wir werden sie dann auch, Gott sei Dank, in Anatolien entsorgen können».
> [...]
> SPD-Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz sprach von einer «widerlichen Entgleisung».


Ja, das ist mMn. echt widerlich.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> Ja, das ist mMn. echt widerlich.


Zugegeben, Ausdrücke aus der Abfallwirtschaft auf Menschen und ihre Wertvorstellungen anzuwenden, ist recht drastisch, aber was unterscheidet eigentlich ein bloßes _Wegwerfen_ vom _Entsorgen_? Ich würde sagen: _Wegwerfen_ ist ein ungeordneter Vorgang, dessen Folgen die Wegwerfenden nicht weiter kümmern, während beim _Entsorgen_ das Bemühen im Vordergrund steht, die Konsequenzen sowohl des Handelns als auch des Unterlassens sehr wohl sorgsam zu bedenken und den Vorgang als solchen geordnet sowie allseits möglichst verträglich zu gestalten.

_Sorgen_ kann es einem in der Tat bereiten, wenn sich jemand damit brüstet, er/sie könne, jenseits der Sprache, keine leitkulturspezifischen Errungenschaften identifizieren, die sich Zuwanderer zu Eigen machen sollten. _Sorgen_ macht dies umso mehr, wenn eine deutsche Partei ausgerechnet so jemanden als _Integrationsbeauftragte(n)_ durchsetzt und damit den Bock als Gärtner. Dass das Wahlvolk dieser Partei für eine solche Politik gerade die Quittung gibt und sie so langsam aber sicher _auf den Müllhaufen der Geschichte_ befördert, verwundert insofern also auch nicht. Diesen Zusammenhang sieht übrigens auch Thilo Sarrazin, den aus ihren Reihen zu entfernen, diese Partei bereits mehrere vergebliche Anläufe unternommen hat.

Im explizit geäußerten Begehren, sich seiner _Sorgen_ zu entledigen (nichts anderes heißt _entsorgen_), und sei es auch räumlich, durch Rückführung von Integrationsunfähigen, -unwilligen und -saboteuren vom Schlage Özoğuz und ihrer Mischpoke in einen ihren "Wert"-Vorstellungen entsprechenden Kulturkreis, kann ich daher allenfalls eine von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckte polemische Überspitzung erkennen, die sich eine Person des öffentlichen Interesses gefallen lassen muss. Unsere Justiz sieht dies (zum Glück noch!) ebenso. Thilo Sarrazin hat sich diesbezüglich übrigens meines Erachtens ein bewundernswert dickes Fell zugelegt, ganz anders als etwa die doch sehr dünnhäutige Sawsan Chebli.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Also alles nur halb so schlimm, und außerdem ist sie ja selber schuld. Wenigstens wird ihre Entsorgung auf geordnete Art und Weise durchgeführt...


----------

